# Newest edition - Mr. Balou



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone a few weeks ago I spoke to our local rescue and had them keep an eye out for me for a puppy about 8-13 wks for Kira to play and train with to complete our family. Yesterday I received a call and though times are tough emotionally as we lost our cat a week ago they have a littler of male show line shepherds. Black and tan 12 weeks at 17lbs. I’m heading down to see them but they also have a singlet husky girl who’s a ball of love at 8 weeks. I’ve never had a husky a lot of herding dog experience, what should I do. I can’t deny my love for shepherds and the way their mind works but those blue eyes and tiny paws did something.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My personal experience of a husky is that it was a beautiful but aloof dog who would gladly run away if given the slightest chance. She would also try to hump people and had a rather scary amount of possessiveness over her toys. These are not behaviors I ever witnessed in my Goldens, my corgi, or Jupiter, my shepherd. Based on my experience and observing other people's huskies, I would steer away unless your lifestyle is especially suited for having one.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

CactusWren said:


> My personal experience of a husky is that it was a beautiful but aloof dog who would gladly run away if given the slightest chance. She would also try to hump people and had a rather scary amount of possessiveness over her toys. These are not behaviors I ever witnessed in my Goldens, my corgi, or Jupiter, my shepherd. Based on my experience and observing other people's huskies, I would steer away unless your lifestyle is especially suited for having one.


That gave me a good laugh


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Huskies are beautiful, no doubt. But they are escape artists and they need to run.A lot. It's an entirely different type of relationship than with a GSD.My husky mix is a sweetheart,but unless you're ready to deal with a totally different temperment and drives stick with the GSDs.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I know it’s usually not what people want to hear. I’d advise you to wait on another addition. You don’t just have general dog training to do, but you are also trying to train a service dog. If you had trained a service dog before it finished her, I’d feel different. Where you stand, I wouldn’t add more to the plate right now.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

When I was a kid my dad brought home an unwanted husky. He was a nice dog and all the neighborhood kids enjoyed getting dragged in the snow by him. Otherwise he was impossible to walk or hang on to. They just want to RUN. I'd stick with the shepherds. Something about the devil you know.....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Northern breeds are a different ball of wax. Love to play keep away? Get a northern breed dog. Want a real challenge training for the obedience ring? Get a norther breed dog.

My first dog was a GSD/Elkhound X. He was pretty darned fine.

The Samoyed - sweet, fluffy, peed on the floor a lot. sweet, fluffy - good at "catch me if yiou can." 

I dog sat for a friend's Keeshond - lots of stories there. 

I missed how old your present dog is but unless that dog is 3 yo and fairly along in training -- I'd hold off on an addition.

.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

My mom has a husky/malamute and my nephew has a GSD/cattle dog. Even though they are crosses the one thing I have noticed is the husky cross is more vocal and gets jealous if she is not the center of attention. The GSD cross takes everything with stride and is very loyal, but will let you know if there could be danger around. 

I'm kind of with everyone else I would wait on getting another dog especially a puppy. Either breed is going to be work at that stage.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

dogma13 said:


> Huskies are beautiful, no doubt. But they are escape artists and they need to run.A lot. It's an entirely different type of relationship than with a GSD.My husky mix is a sweetheart,but unless you're ready to deal with a totally different temperment and drives stick with the GSDs.


Wait wait wait...don't you have a hound mix too? Are you sure we're not the same person?

@HandlingAkira I personally would wait. Akira is still young and you've got big training goals that will require a lot of time and dedication. Hard to bring another dog into that.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Update - haha so I picked him up for a 24hr trial and my mind the second he met Kira went into this void of oh **** what did I get myself into. Luckily it’s a trial and I’ve realized akira doesn’t want siblings. She loves other dogs when they have other people not when they follow me. She isn’t too crazy about him. Considering she loves puppies I was surprised. Oh and he even dared to look at her pig ear. Pft what an audacity she says. On an actual note. He’s an angel and would make someone’s perfect boy but not mine. I don’t think I’m ready and frankly puppies scare me. They are so cute and you forget how much goes into them. I told him “sit” and he looked at me and that’s when it hit me… of course this was before he took the largest **** he had in him on our floor. Kira looked at me funny. blank page. he was given to me for free by our local shelter and they really want me to keep him. He’s a purebred gsd unsure of the exact lines. He is fine with the cats but his back angulation looks strong at least to me and I’m scared it’s going to cause issues. If any of you guys coughcough bears handler want wonderful boy balou. Call me


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

Huskies are insane. Beautiful dogs, but SO much of a handful. We have them all over our neighborhood and even the guy who runs them with a bike every day has a hard time keeping them from escaping and is always trying to find them. Six foot fence is cake for them. Just look on YouTube or TikTok for husky antics or "things you should know before getting a husky" and it'll show you some of what you can get into. I considered one before I got my shepherd because I'm a sucker for blue eyes, but they were a hard no for me after finding out how much work they are. I think I would prefer getting into a Belgian malinois over a husky lol. Unless I moved to Alaska or something and could run a team.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

jarn said:


> Wait wait wait...don't you have a hound mix too? Are you sure we're not the same person?
> 
> @HandlingAkira I personally would wait. Akira is still young and you've got big training goals that will require a lot of time and dedication. Hard to bring another dog into that.


I’m such a sucker for any dog it’s horrible, we are at 1 pit-hound-lab 1 pit mutt 1 marvelous Akira and now I have a puppy in the living room? Does he count


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

jarn said:


> Wait wait wait...don't you have a hound mix too? Are you sure we're not the same person?


Husky/various hunting breeds mix,lol!I totally relate to your adventures with X(can't spell it).Woo woo woo let's go already!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

dogma13 said:


> Husky/various hunting breeds mix,lol!I totally relate to your adventures with X(can't spell it).Woo woo woo let's go already!


So you will not be surprised that Xerxes bayed on this morning's 5am walk...luckily we weren't too close to home so I can pretend the people around there don't know it was us  At least Neb doesn't howl mid-walk in the early hours!


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

HandlingAkira said:


> Hi everyone a few weeks ago I spoke to our local rescue and had them keep an eye out for me for a puppy about 8-13 wks for Kira to play and train with to complete our family. Yesterday I received a call and though times are tough emotionally as we lost our cat a week ago they have a littler of male show line shepherds. Black and tan 12 weeks at 17lbs. I’m heading down to see them but they also have a singlet husky girl who’s a ball of love at 8 weeks. I’ve never had a husky a lot of herding dog experience, what should I do. I can’t deny my love for shepherds and the way their mind works but those blue eyes and tiny paws did something.





HandlingAkira said:


> Hi everyone a few weeks ago I spoke to our local rescue and had them keep an eye out for me for a puppy about 8-13 wks for Kira to play and train with to complete our family. Yesterday I received a call and though times are tough emotionally as we lost our cat a week ago they have a littler of male show line shepherds. Black and tan 12 weeks at 17lbs. I’m heading down to see them but they also have a singlet husky girl who’s a ball of love at 8 weeks. I’ve never had a husky a lot of herding dog experience, what should I do. I can’t deny my love for shepherds and the way their mind works but those blue eyes and tiny paws did something.


Hi
We lost our Siberian husky Shifty a few months ago. He arrived with us after 6 GSD rescues, OMG life changing dog. Beautiful, stubborn, hilarious, sneaky. We could never leave him alone, he could demolish a sofa in seconds & howl for hours, he had zero loyalty he would go with anyone who gave him treats…! Amazing with kids & babies, gentle, kind soft nature at home, hated dogs small animals & large prey drive. He suffered badly with osteoarthritis in most joints & ultimately ended up with ulcerative colitis vets bill of 23k ( insured) . He was my best friend I miss him so much , but serious commitment needed with this breed. We have gone back to what we know GSD our beautiful rescue Rosie..


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Oh goodness he is so adorable he looks like my beloved Zephyr. If I didn't have my hands full already.....


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Devon idle said:


> Hi
> We lost our Siberian husky Shifty a few months ago. He arrived with us after 6 GSD rescues, OMG life changing dog. Beautiful, stubborn, hilarious, sneaky. We could never leave him alone, he could demolish a sofa in seconds & howl for hours, he had zero loyalty he would go with anyone who gave him treats…! Amazing with kids & babies, gentle, kind soft nature at home, hated dogs small animals & large prey drive. He suffered badly with osteoarthritis in most joints & ultimately ended up with ulcerative colitis vets bill of 23k ( insured) . He was my best friend I miss him so much , but serious commitment needed with this breed. We have gone back to what we know GSD our beautiful rescue Rosie..





Apex1 said:


> Oh goodness he is so adorable he looks like my beloved Zephyr. If I didn't have my hands full already.....


I keep telling myself that also. he follows me everywhere to the sink to the garage to the car to the kitchen. if I get up he is in my business, is this the difference everyone has been talking about between male and female shepherds


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

middleofnowhere said:


> Northern breeds are a different ball of wax. Love to play keep away? Get a northern breed dog. Want a real challenge training for the obedience ring? Get a norther breed dog.
> 
> My first dog was a GSD/Elkhound X. He was pretty darned fine.
> 
> ...


You forgot the fact that these northern breeds are happiest when blowing off a recall. lol!

On another note, my female GSD lives for me to wake up and spend every moment following me around. I don’t think it’s a male/female thing.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> You forgot the fact that these northern breeds are happiest when blowing off a recall. lol!
> 
> On another note, my female GSD lives for me to wake up and spend every moment following me around. I don’t think it’s a male/female thing.


This boy follows every footstep I make it’s so confusing for me 😂 Akira is sly about following and will usually just turn her head from the couch but this is full on let me make a video


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Also side note I’m running the bath and little goof won’t stop trying to jump in. Truly made for dock diving


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

HandlingAkira said:


> This boy follows every footstep I make it’s so confusing for me 😂 Akira is sly about following and will usually just turn her head from the couch but this is full on let me make a video


Yep Fern sometimes follows too closely! It sometimes feels like she teleports to me! I had to teach her to chill out. She’s gotten better but 🤷‍♀️


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

12 weeks, largest male of his litter.








































update little mister is no longer a leash dragged








I’m so tempted to keep him and teach Kira boundaries and him boundaries. So tempted.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> Yep Fern sometimes follows too closely! It sometimes feels like she teleports to me! I had to teach her to chill out. She’s gotten better but 🤷‍♀️


That’s so special, they really are something


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So is is he staying or going? Inquiring minds what to know, lol!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Uh, you named him.....guess he's staying....soooooo cute...


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Rosebud99 said:


> Uh, you named him.....guess he's staying....soooooo cute...


I’m thinkinggg about it


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Rosebud99 said:


> So is is he staying or going? Inquiring minds what to know, lol!


I wish I knew!!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

HandlingAkira said:


> I wish I knew!!


Ah, you just have to listen to your soul....


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

HandlingAkira said:


> If any of you guys coughcough bears handler want wonderful boy balou. Call me


Umm, I probably shouldn't be asking this, but where are you located?  I'm down to one GSD now for the first time in many years, and I know Eska is missing Star. 😥


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Umm, I probably shouldn't be asking this, but where are you located?


😱


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

@Sunsilver I think she is in CA. He does look special I think I see what you see.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Umm, I probably shouldn't be asking this, but where are you located?  I'm down to one GSD now for the first time in many years, and I know Eska is missing Star. 😥


I’m in Los Angeles!


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Stink 1 and super stink on the sofa!! Major progress for my little akira


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Mr goof snuggling in stinks tail


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm in Ontario, Canada.  He really is cute - my last pup (Eska) came from North Carolina...just FYI... 🙂


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Oh my! I think Mr. Balou is staying!


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Unfortunately I'm in Ontario, Canada.


If you want and are serious we can always figure out transport. I have all his papers and I know you have it more under control than I do. I love this little bug and I know you are more than capable


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Why the sweater on him?


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Rosebud99 said:


> Oh my! I think Mr. Balou is staying!


Stop teasing me!!! I’m still thinking I swear


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Rosebud99 said:


> Why the sweater on him?


He just got neutered!!! 😂 and hates the cone so I made him wear my cats shirt


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

HandlingAkira said:


> He just got neutered!!! 😂 and hates the cone so I made him wear my cats shirt


Good option.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Um, let's revisit this when it's not the wee hours of the morning in Ontario, and I'm responding with my brain, not my heart.. 🥰 

How old is he now? Is he registered?


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

HandlingAkira said:


> Stop teasing me!!! I’m still thinking I swear


OK....time for me to go to bed. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings....🤣

Sleep tight. Snuggle with the cutie....


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Um, let's revisit this when it's not the wee hours of the morning in Ontario, and I'm responding with my brain, not my heart.. 🥰
> 
> How old is he now? Is he registered?


Hes 13 weeks a rescue so his papers say gsd
Cross but staff says he’s a purebred. We aren’t sure of his anything’s so just the shelter papers. He’s licensed and has his first round of puppy shots and has cleared all his medical tests


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Obviously a GSD, from the photos. If I wanted to do tracking, etc. with him I could get a performance registration on him, since he's neutered. Did that with my previous male.

Arrgh.. STOP TEMPTING ME!


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Obviously a GSD, from the photos. If I wanted to do tracking, etc. with him I could get a performance registration on him, since he's neutered. Did that with my previous male.
> 
> Arrgh.. STOP TEMPTING ME!


I took him to our front lawn and he was watching Kira nose to ground so he followed in stinks footsteps if that gives you any motive


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, SHUT UP!!

Um, what would shipping from California be....


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Oh, SHUT UP!!
> 
> Um, what would shipping from California be....


I’ll check 💕😂


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> Oh, SHUT UP!!
> 
> Um, what would shipping from California be....


I do guestimate 5-600. Give air Canada a call.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Great time of the year for a road trip, foliage and all.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Northern breeds are a different ball of wax. Love to play keep away? Get a northern breed dog. Want a real challenge training for the obedience ring? Get a norther breed dog.
> 
> My first dog was a GSD/Elkhound X. He was pretty darned fine.
> 
> ...


My first dog, German Shepherd/ Elk hound mix. She was the best dog.


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

First off…congrats on your new addition!! They look adorable together. I have a female GSD and a male husky. I was going to say they actually get along really well and are bonded. It is a lot of work but I wouldn’t have had it any other way. They are both very good breeds but you have to approach them differently. And LOTs of patience and work goes into it. Different personalities though but that works in their favor actually. The husky is a bit of a clown and very laidback.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Update - I don’t think it’s a good ideas. Last night we had a little incident he’s innocent in it but the heart attack was enough to wake me up out of puppy fever. I was in the bathroom door closed hall light off and I hear the worst blood curdling growl and incident from her and him screaming I run out but the lights are off and I just scream at her and she lets off. Before that they were laying next to each other on the floor. The having to worry about managing this brats interactions with him is stressing me out. She is like a whole different dog all nerves and teeth. He wasn’t hurt she just gave him a hard correction but if you heard the noise you would have thought otherwise. She’s also at least x10 larger than him and with her temper I’m unsure how until we sort everything out if I was going to keep him everyone would live in peace. They are okay some moments and others make you raise your eyebrow. I’ve never seen this from her

re-update I just dropped him off it’s been a teary eyed morning. Kira is full blown revolution at home so we brought Mr. Balou back and nothing hurts more. I realized it was the right boy wrong time and I spoke to staff and at least now he clears his dog and cat response tests. It really hurt but I can’t run the risk of Kira feeling betrayed when I brought her home first. We will figure something out maybe when she’s older and feels more secure in our home. I feel bad for all parties involved. Here are some extra pictures of our very good boy


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Zenapupper said:


> First off…congrats on your new addition!! They look adorable together. I have a female GSD and a male husky. I was going to say they actually get along really well and are bonded. It is a lot of work but I wouldn’t have had it any other way. They are both very good breeds but you have to approach them differently. And LOTs of patience and work goes into it. Different personalities though but that works in their favor actually. The husky is a bit of a clown and very laidback.


Honestly that second picture says everything.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww...those pictures just make me melt! 🥰 
Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Awww...those pictures just make me melt! 🥰
> Sorry it didn't work out.


I’m so tempted to call the shelter and have me take him home again with a trainer involved for Kira. He was sleeping when I dropped him off and the second he saw me walk away he started screaming. That was a hard pill to swallow. But I’m sure he will find his people and I shouldn’t put him through the emotional rollercoaster that is living and loving with akira


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Awww. Sorry for you and him. Wasn't meant to be....


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sorry Akira. It does sound like the wrong time. And I honestly do think to train her for a SD and try to raise a puppy...well you'd be braver than me (mind you, I'm the idiot with three dogs (varying levels of training) and two cats so maybe don't talk to me haha).


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s ok. You made a good decision. There will be time for another dog and you’ll have a deeper understanding of Kira. That will help you.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> It’s ok. You made a good decision. There will be time for another dog and you’ll have a deeper understanding of Kira. That will help you.


Thank you for all your help 💜


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

jarn said:


> I'm sorry Akira. It does sound like the wrong time. And I honestly do think to train her for a SD and try to raise a puppy...well you'd be braver than me (mind you, I'm the idiot with three dogs (varying levels of training) and two cats so maybe don't talk to me haha).


3 dogs and 4 cats! 😂👌 I have an extra leg up in that department


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear 😕 but perhaps the timing is wrong!! I think you did the right thing. My 2nd dog is an older one and we had one scary incident early on as well until both the dogs understood the boundaries. But things got better later. In any case I never left the two dogs unsupervised alone for a month or two and they were separated even in the night when I cannot keep an eye on them. With a puppy it will be a bit more tricky.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

When the time comes in a few years or cough cough maybe a year when the puppy fever engulfs me whole again I shall reopen this thread and take everyone on a puppy hunt


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Another husky cautionary tale: Years ago I went to see a dog at a rescue in the Four Corners area of New Mexico. The rescue lady told me about huskies she'd found on the reservations up there that they traced back to Tucson, hundreds of miles away. They LOVE to run and will jump over or dig under most fences. If I had a husky, I would be too stressed out and worried every time he/she ran away--which is usually often.


----------



## glorytoglory55 (Nov 30, 2021)

They have an entire litter of show puppies? OMG what a shame. German Shepherds are easier to train that husky's


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

glorytoglory55 said:


> They have an entire litter of show puppies? OMG what a shame. German Shepherds are easier to train that husky's


They all got adopted 💕


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

they talk .... A LOT-if you need an idea check out all the youtube of huskies talking/screaming bloody murder other then that they are an adventure like any other dog


----------

